# Trailertents query



## Mark nutley (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi, myself and my partner will be moving over to Portugal (alentejo region) in may having owned a house in santana de serra fir the past 10 years. When we do eventually move over we intend to travel around bit. We are thinking of trying to buy a trailer tent. Our first thoughts were that we would buy it here in the UK and bring it over with us, we have since discovered that if we did that we would have to have it matriculated, so our next plan is to look and see if we can get one in portugal. Both our driving licences are UK and qualifies us to tow but would we able to tow it in portugal? Also are there any other regulations around this issue that we may not be aware of. We also don't know where to start looking for a trailer tent in portugal so any advice would be great.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You'll find most of what you need to know by using the search function but I'm pretty sure you're not allowed to tow a PT registered trailer with a UK or other nationality vehicle....... and the trailer also has to be insured.


----------



## Mark nutley (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Think its back to plan b and see if we can buy one over there once we've got the car sorted. Cheers.


----------

